

Flash Catalyst (Prototyping/Design) & Flex Builder 4 (OO Flash) betas released - ieatpaste
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flash/

======
mdasen
I hate to post something that seems trivial like this, but does it seem like
bad form for Adobe to be snatching the "Catalyst" name given that there's
already a Catalyst (<http://www.catalystframework.org/>)?

I know that in the open-source world, generally people don't care if you name
your project off their's in a way that shows that you're doing a similar thing
in a different project (think PHP on Trax or Groovy on Grails or the *Unit
frameworks). However, Flash Catalyst isn't at all the same concept and it's
confusing since the differentiation in name doesn't seem as significant. It
sounds like there's Catalyst and some prefix it with "Flash" just like how
some people say the "United States" and others might say "United States of
America" - the "of America" doesn't denote a different entity.

Plus, Adobe already had a name that no one else seemed to be using: "Thermo".
It's not a bad name either - instantly recognizable as a word with its Greek
root.

I guess I don't see why Adobe couldn't go to Wikipedia's disambiguation page
for Catalyst (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalyst_(disambiguation)>) and
see that there's already a Catalyst software product. Am I just making noise
over nothing or did Adobe just grab another project's name?

~~~
radley
I doubt Adobe ever considered "snatching" the name. The Thermo team actually
came up with the name (Flash Catalyst) themselves, persisted, and were very
grateful when Adobe capitulated (unlike Apollo/AIR).

I can assure you most of us in the Flash community never heard of the
"Catalyst Framework", so we'd never get to the next step of presuming that the
word "catalyst" would be off the market.

The real controversy is "Flash Builder": <http://flashbuilder.net/>

~~~
mbeihoffer
That's weird.

I use Flash, and I'm also aware of Perl's "Catalyst Framework", which I also,
uh, use all the time. I mean, um, they are both, uh, software projects aimed
at uh, what's the phrase I'm looking for here, oh yeah.

They are both software projects designed to leverage object-oriented best
practices and innovative programming concepts in order to facilitate rapid
applications development on the web.

So, er, no confusion at all, uh, right?

(I like how you claim ignorance on behalf of an entire "community", as if
that's some kind of excuse.)

------
radley
Flash Builder 4 is the new release name (not Flex Builder).

~~~
ieatpaste
Didn't want to confuse anyone.

fyi, here's a discussion on the name change
[http://joshblog.net/2009/05/16/adobe-announces-flex-
builder-...](http://joshblog.net/2009/05/16/adobe-announces-flex-builder-name-
changed-to-flash-builder/#comments)

